# Google liefert HTTP response code 403



## bummerland (25. Okt 2004)

Folgendes Problem: ich habe eine HttpURLConnection zur URL http://google.de/search?hl=de&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=test&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=lr=lang_de.
Wenn ich auf diesem objekt z.B. getConentLength(), getInputStream(), getResponseMessage() oder ähnliches aufrufe, bekomme ich folgende Exception: 
java.io.IOException: Server returned HTTP response code: 403 for URL: http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=test&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=lr=lang_de

Jemand ne Idee, woran das liegen könnte? Sperrt Google da irgendwas? Ist mir bis jetzt auch nur bei Google aufgefallen (die Startseite v. Google geht aber)


----------



## bummerland (26. Okt 2004)

habe die Lösung gefunden:
urlconnection.setRequestProperty("User-Agent", "");


----------



## TheSunToucher (13. Nov 2004)

Um Suchanfragen an Google zu senden kann man auch die offizelle API nutzen, 
dazu gibt's einen Artikel auf java.net:
http://today.java.net/pub/a/today/2004/03/05/explorations.html

Google API:
http://www.google.com/apis/


----------

